# Need a private detective



## airborne11b (Feb 6, 2015)

Howdy folks:

I'm one of the idiots you've heard about that fell in love with a girl there but am having questions about whether I'm being taken for a ride.

To make a long story short, I need to find a PI that will verify a few things for me, but for some reason I just don't trust the ones I see on CraigsList and I'm also not made of money and don't want to hire someone from a huge agency that will clean my wallet out for the next year.

If any of you know someone who would do an honest job, I'd sure be grateful for a recommendation. I basically need someone to check records and give me the straight scoop on who she is.

Thanks for reading this, hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

airborne11b said:


> Howdy folks:
> 
> I'm one of the idiots you've heard about that fell in love with a girl there but am having questions about whether I'm being taken for a ride.
> 
> ...


Welcome Airborne,

With the Philippines being what it is, it would be near impossible to find someone or an agency that will not just take your money and as such it is very ill advised to try.

Also, with the lady, if you have to wonder if you are being taken for a ride, you probably already have the answer.

Only way to be certain is to spend time here with the person to be sure.



Best of luck..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Welcome Airborne,
> 
> With the Philippines being what it is, it would be near impossible to find someone or an agency that will not just take your money and as such it is very ill advised to try.
> 
> ...


And also never send money to a complete stranger.


----------



## airborne11b (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Jet/Gary.

I actually was over there a couple of times - had an absolute blast. Waiting for the annulment to go through I think she may have strayed. I know I could just tell her to get lost but I have a paranoid streak and it has gotten me into trouble before and I can't let it ruin my life. I'm trying to be rational but at the same time I've got a K visa in process and don't want to import a bad deal. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

airborne11b said:


> Thanks Jet/Gary.
> 
> I actually was over there a couple of times - had an absolute blast. Waiting for the annulment to go through I think she may have strayed. I know I could just tell her to get lost but I have a paranoid streak and it has gotten me into trouble before and I can't let it ruin my life. I'm trying to be rational but at the same time I've got a K visa in process and don't want to import a bad deal. Appreciate your advice.


There's nothing paranoid about questioning what's what when so much is riding on the outcome.
Dealing with gals here it is smart to be sure and then there is always the concern if they will actually qualify for the visa to leave here and/or be able to pass the physical exam and embassy interview to do so.
Remember though, there are lots and lots of gals here so if it doesn't work out, don't give up


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

airborne11b said:


> Howdy folks:
> 
> I'm one of the idiots you've heard about that fell in love with a girl there but am having questions about whether I'm being taken for a ride.
> 
> ...


Welcome... It can be accomplished.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

airborne11b said:


> Thanks Jet/Gary.
> 
> I actually was over there a couple of times - had an absolute blast. Waiting for the annulment to go through I think she may have strayed. I know I could just tell her to get lost but I have a paranoid streak and it has gotten me into trouble before and I can't let it ruin my life. I'm trying to be rational but at the same time I've got a K visa in process and don't want to import a bad deal. Appreciate your advice.


I would not start an K Visa process until the annulment is finished. Annulments can take some time, I have heard as quick as 6 months and some even longer than 3 years. So do not rush into anything. Use this time to sort things out with her and above all listen to your gut. 

Try to look rationally at your misgivings. Write them down and then look at them objectively.

There are lots of scammers and just as many gems. Everything from the carabao died, mama is sick, I need money so that I can chat to you from home (get my own internet), etc.

I have also read the horror stories where guys met a woman online and even met her in person (appeared to click) but only to find out later that she was stringing along several foreigners at the same time and all of those guys sending her money to live on. These scammers have no qualms about taking advantage of your hard earned money.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I would not start an K Visa process until the annulment is finished. Annulments can take some time, I have heard as quick as 6 months and some even longer than 3 years. So do not rush into anything. Use this time to sort things out with her and above all listen to your gut.
> 
> Try to look rationally at your misgivings. Write them down and then look at them objectively.
> 
> ...


As Jon said. I have experienced all that and more. Carabao died...my dad crying ...sick...need Dr etc


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

The blue book Philippines has some PI advertised


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would not spend my money on a PI. I would minimize financial and emotional losses. I would simply cool off or (drop it like a hot potato).


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> I would not spend my money on a PI. I would minimize financial and emotional losses. I would simply cool off or (drop it like a hot potato).


I agree. If you have the urge to hire a PI now, you will always have that doubt and constantly be hiring one.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jim151 said:


> I agree. If you have the urge to hire a PI now, you will always have that doubt and constantly be hiring one.


you are right, if you need a PI, then better don't spend your whole life watching your six O clock !!!


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I have to jump on the "don't hire a PI" bandwagon.

If that's your nature, you'd be much better served addressing your comfort or trust issues I don't mean to sound like a turd but if feeling or thinking that way is your nature, getting hitched ain't going to fix that, ever.

Only you can do that with some serious self reflection.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I have to jump on the "don't hire a PI" bandwagon.
> 
> If that's your nature, you'd be much better served addressing your comfort or trust issues I don't mean to sound like a turd but if feeling or thinking that way is your nature, getting hitched ain't going to fix that, ever.
> 
> Only you can do that with some serious self reflection.


Well if he needs to know he does. These women are very good. Better safe than sorry. A sucker is born everyday


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

airborne11b said:


> Howdy folks:
> 
> I'm one of the idiots you've heard about that fell in love with a girl there but am having questions about whether I'm being taken for a ride.
> 
> ...


I'd show up a little early unannounced, hang out and watch it yourself and if it looks like a duck quacks like a duck, have an exit strategy prepared and another spot to hang out in if things go sour but if things check out "Pay up" get the party started it's a surprise party right...LOL.  Stop worrying nobody's perfect.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

dopyeyed said:


> Youve heard the saying...walks like a duck etc. ...visit for two weeks and observe the surroundings. You'll know whats staged and real if you pay close attention!


A stranger in a strange land, do you really think so. If there is any scam you are dealing with pro's.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I am NOT an expat (yet) and my Pinay GF and I met here in the USA. SO my situation is different but she has been very open about Pinays and what they will do to get what they want. My two cents respectfully, trust your gut.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

fuji0001 said:


> I am NOT an expat (yet) and my Pinay GF and I met here in the USA. SO my situation is different but she has been very open about Pinays and what they will do to get what they want. My two cents respectfully, trust your gut.


I know a lot of pinoys/pinays, who will bad mouth their countrymen, but when things go south, they will throw "YOU" under the bus, 

if the person wants to pull a scam, even the most committed PI can find nothing wrong, and then when you are in 6 feet deep, you will realise the mess you got yourself into

and a little note. Most of the scams are NOT planned scams, it so happens a urgency comes along, and then some of them start to fabricate stories, like loosing a phone and when you replace, the replacement gets sold, instead of asking you for money (fear of looking bad asking for money .. ) 

and then the local custom of celebrating some stuff, like grandma's 80th grand birthday, (yep, I know a friend who forked out 100K for his GFs grandma's birthday bash, complete with a live bad, roasted pigs, and a special dress for the old lady .. ) or High school graduation, or such, even when broke, will drive a few to borrow, with fake stories, not that they are cheating or born liers, it is just that a fair minority are just like that.

in my case, I have seen a fair minority, have pulled sob stories, like a travel agent of mine in Manila, who asked me to 'assist' for her only son's College graduation jacket, when I was going to tell her to rent it than buy it, which I know will fall on deaf ears, and knowing the 'custom' a new jacket is a must, even when broke .. etc. etc .. 

then again a fair majority of filipinos I know, professionals and employed, are NOT like that.

so, my 2 cents ? if the girl/family are into happily asking money, not just from you, but their own siblings/relatives, then good luck

if they are not so, and none of them are unemployed, you are safe, that's what my gut feeling will say


----------



## boracaypat (Feb 4, 2013)

you're getting some good advice here. McCalley's idea to just show up is not a bad one, as long as you have a guidebook with you so you can head off someplace if your worst fears are realized. my own experience is that there is a lot of poverty in the Philippines and therefore a lot of need for money on an emergency basis. people die every day for lack of twenty dollars worth of meds. there is also something going on called 'face'. a Pinoy or Pinay will often times say yes rather than say no, or even, i don't know. there is also a language issue, and some cultural things just don't translate well. A Pinay is not and never will be an American with a different accent--and I mean that as a compliment--the culture is different in so many ways. 
if your gut is saying scam, listen to it. but if you love her, consider showing up and seeing for yourself. if you find a good Pinay (and there's far far more good than bad by a long shot) she's worth the trip and the trouble, and the expenses and the family help that go along with it. you must be prepared to open your mind to different perspectives, and be patient. if you think you found a nice girl, then give her a chance--and give yourself a chance to realize it was all a misunderstanding. 
if you do hire a PI, you might consider not telling the PI what the investigation is actually all about. say please investigate the older brother (give name) and also give me a briefing on the extended family please--and the girl will show up in the report without the PI realizing its all about the girl, and thus giving the girl a chance to "bribe" the guy.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

boracaypat said:


> you're getting some good advice here. McCalley's idea to just show up is not a bad one, as long as you have a guidebook with you so you can head off someplace if your worst fears are realized. my own experience is that there is a lot of poverty in the Philippines and therefore a lot of need for money on an emergency basis. people die every day for lack of twenty dollars worth of meds. there is also something going on called 'face'. a Pinoy or Pinay will often times say yes rather than say no, or even, i don't know. there is also a language issue, and some cultural things just don't translate well. A Pinay is not and never will be an American with a different accent--and I mean that as a compliment--the culture is different in so many ways.
> if your gut is saying scam, listen to it. but if you love her, consider showing up and seeing for yourself. if you find a good Pinay (and there's far far more good than bad by a long shot) she's worth the trip and the trouble, and the expenses and the family help that go along with it. you must be prepared to open your mind to different perspectives, and be patient. if you think you found a nice girl, then give her a chance--and give yourself a chance to realize it was all a misunderstanding.
> if you do hire a PI, you might consider not telling the PI what the investigation is actually all about. say please investigate the older brother (give name) and also give me a briefing on the extended family please--and the girl will show up in the report without the PI realizing its all about the girl, and thus giving the girl a chance to "bribe" the guy.


If you need to deal with extended family then better to move on. They will be the worms in your relationship. I would Never go thru that again. EVER!!!! There ARE Filipinos who DO support themselves. Don't fall for filipino code....its only true if u allow it. Your house your rules. And quite the contrary...there are far more bad ones than good...or shall I say wrong match.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

airborne11b said:


> Howdy folks:
> 
> I'm one of the idiots you've heard about that fell in love with a girl there but am having questions about whether I'm being taken for a ride.
> 
> ...




Airborne...a couple of things to consider...first of all, if you really want to have her checked out, I have a good and close reliable American friend that works at the US Embassy compound here in Manila and they do some investigative research on their own time. I can put you in touch with him if you want but I am unable to reach you by private message on this Forum. I am not sure how to get your personal email or send you his contact info...

Secondly...before you spend any time or money having this woman checked out, are you even sure you want to be involved with someone who you do not trust up front? If you have questions and doubts now, where does that really leave the relationship? Getting involved romantically and financially with a clear lack of trust is a huge RED FLAG...

Let me know if you want to contact my friend at the Embassy...If you really believe you love her and she IS the one...go for it and make her a part of your life...if you are NOT sure...let her go and get on with your life!


----------



## boracaypat (Feb 4, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> If you need to deal with extended family then better to move on. They will be the worms in your relationship. I would Never go thru that again. EVER!!!! There ARE Filipinos who DO support themselves. Don't fall for filipino code....its only true if u allow it. Your house your rules. And quite the contrary...there are far more bad ones than good...or shall I say wrong match.


 I don't know...everyone in my family works and pays their own way, but what do you do when someone needs a transplant? or a complete transfusion cuz they caught dengue? and they need the money quickly or they will die? I've (partially) paid for emergency surgery numerous times, and I never kept track or tallied it up cuz I know if you don't have money there you die. and I have LIVING relatives who are forever grateful. but I've got friends here ( new York) who married Pinays who have no patience or understanding of the economics, and their wives end up working 2 or 3 jobs (usually at low wage) rather than ask the 'kano husband for any help whatsoever. these girls are nice loveable women who are faithful and loyal to their husbands, but the guys just think they married a girl with an accent-- not a girl from a 3rd world country who has obligations (utang na loob) to her family. this is the family that will take these girls back if and when their asawa ditches them. this family bond is stronger than a typical American family bond. 
I understand your point-- completely-- that if you don't lay down some rules immediately, some stupid people will ask you to pay for birthday parties and every silly stupid thing under the sun-- but I don't have those type of relatives, but some of my wife's hometown friends are like that-- so she doesn't even tell them when she visits home to avoid those people with their hands out. 
most of the girls I have met in and from the Philippines I would take hands down over an American girl. i don't know how you can see it any other way.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

It has not been mentioned but if you feel your being scammed search the internet, fb and the like. Most Filipinas use the heck out of fb and lots have multiple fb pages...its a lot of work but I have found by searching the friends there usually you can find if there are multiple pages.

Also there are numerous sites dedicated to publishing the names and pictures of scammers..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hard working in the states*



boracaypat said:


> I don't know...everyone in my family works and pays their own way, but what do you do when someone needs a transplant? or a complete transfusion cuz they caught dengue? and they need the money quickly or they will die? I've (partially) paid for emergency surgery numerous times, and I never kept track or tallied it up cuz I know if you don't have money there you die. and I have LIVING relatives who are forever grateful. but I've got friends here ( new York) who married Pinays who have no patience or understanding of the economics, and their wives end up working 2 or 3 jobs (usually at low wage) rather than ask the 'kano husband for any help whatsoever. these girls are nice loveable women who are faithful and loyal to their husbands, but the guys just think they married a girl with an accent-- not a girl from a 3rd world country who has obligations (utang na loob) to her family. this is the family that will take these girls back if and when their asawa ditches them. this family bond is stronger than a typical American family bond.
> I understand your point-- completely-- that if you don't lay down some rules immediately, some stupid people will ask you to pay for birthday parties and every silly stupid thing under the sun-- but I don't have those type of relatives, but some of my wife's hometown friends are like that-- so she doesn't even tell them when she visits home to avoid those people with their hands out.
> most of the girls I have met in and from the Philippines I would take hands down over an American girl. i don't know how you can see it any other way.


Wife has a cousin (women) that works 2 full time jobs like you mentioned but when they show up it's like they're very wealthy people, big shots, LOL.... They send money constantly and if they're married to an expat they do use his money or they don't contribute but wastefully send money here. 

People do get by here but the trouble is most in the states don't see it, people do get sick but not like the US, many old people still working very hard jobs, I was amazed at how weak and overweight I was when I arrived and how strong the Philippine citizen is, most of these emergencies are boloney to get more money out of you and my experience is that the money doesn't go to where it needs to.

When you have 80 year olds still drinking "Lambanog" and regular you'll see just how strong and how good the local diet is towards overall health, those that smoke or exposed to dirty air well they don't make it to 60.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not to derail the subject (even tho I suppose this will), but why would one need a "complete transfusion cuz they caught dengue."? I have had dengue, and knows more than a dozen people that have had it. I have never heard of needing any transfusions for dengue. Extreme cases and low immune systems will require IV's for dehydration caused by the fever.
"_There is no specific medicine to treat dengue infection. If you think you may have dengue fever, you should use pain relievers with acetaminophen and avoid medicines with aspirin, which could worsen bleeding. You should also rest, drink plenty of fluids, and see your doctor. If you start to feel worse in the first 24 hours after your fever goes down, you should get to a hospital immediately to be checked for complications_.
I would suggest that anyone that "needed money" for a complete transfusion was probably scamming money.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> Not to derail the subject (even tho I suppose this will), but why would one need a "complete transfusion cuz they caught dengue."? I have had dengue, and knows more than a dozen people that have had it. I have never heard of needing any transfusions for dengue. Extreme cases and low immune systems will require IV's for dehydration caused by the fever.
> "_There is no specific medicine to treat dengue infection. If you think you may have dengue fever, you should use pain relievers with acetaminophen and avoid medicines with aspirin, which could worsen bleeding. You should also rest, drink plenty of fluids, and see your doctor. If you start to feel worse in the first 24 hours after your fever goes down, you should get to a hospital immediately to be checked for complications_.
> I would suggest that anyone that "needed money" for a complete transfusion was probably scamming money.


I have heard of this and I think the scammer is the doctor/hospital.


----------



## jeauris (Dec 21, 2018)

I could sure use a good PI here in Cebu Citizen - you till know anyone? thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Private Detective*



jeauris said:


> I could sure use a good PI here in Cebu Citizen - you till know anyone? thanks


Hi Jeauris, hopefully, Cebu Citizen will get back with you but I haven't heard from him in a while so until then I found a few links for the Cebu area. 

https://www.starofservice.ph/dir/central-visayas/cebu-city/cebu-city/private-investigation

https://www.affilistar.com/tag/cebu-city/


----------



## jeauris (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks so much M.C.A.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Airborne 11b

I hate to burst the bubble but i have been scammed twice there by these girls. Most are looking for money to support them and their family. It is always stated not to send money, but sometimes if you want to chat with a girl there you need to break the golden rule. Most can't afford to have extra money for internet or data fees. If they want more money then that, then it is probably a scam. I also scammed by a so called PI in Davao city. He was the biggest crook of them all. Tread likely and don't send money for all the excuses the girl has given you. Like I said paying for data fees is n ot that bad. Don't let the girl tell you she has to have wifi connection. that is a lie. Data is a little slower but it works.

good luck,

art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

It has been almost 5 years since Airborne posted this, so I hope he has the girl sorted by now!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> It has been almost 5 years since Airborne posted this, so I hope he has the girl sorted by now!


Or perhaps it is she that has him sorted lol.

Regarding sending money for data fees,my prime rule is I never send money to a girl I have not met in person. If she needs data money, transfer the load directly to her phone. Lazada and other on line services allow you to transfer load, usually with a 5% discount too.

Same for taxi, send a Grab, if you are flying her, buy the ticket directly.

If she is asking for several thousand for medical fees for auntie,block her and forget her.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey manitoba,

i agree completely not to send money. I have sent loads to them before by using a service like xoom or world remit. they load the phones in about 1 hour of sending.

art


----------



## Mashulka25 (May 21, 2018)

I am urgently looking for a private detective. It seems to me that my husband is cheating on me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Private Investigators*



Mashulka25 said:


> I am urgently looking for a private detective. It seems to me that my husband is cheating on me.


This doesn't come up to often but I have come across postings like this Mashulka25 and so I hope that someone else can answer your question and be careful you could end up dropping all sorts of money the Philippines is full of scammers, I did find what looks a professional firm.

https://www.osi.com.ph


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Mashulka25 said:


> I am urgently looking for a private detective. It seems to me that my husband is cheating on me.


Hi and welcome to the forum, I see you joined almost 2 years ago so welcome to your first post also.
I cannot recommend or advise you of any P.I. but I could suggest if you feel your husband is cheating why not simply ask him and air your concerns directly and see what happens.

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I read once on a different forum that if you believe that your SO is cheating on you and want to hire a private detective, you can simply save your money.

Your SO is cheating on you, you want to hire a PI because of things that your subconsciousness has taken note of but you have not yet consciously thought of them.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes. I agree with Manitoba.

Save your money and just kick him to the curb.

If you really need evidence, then probably the cheapest way of tracking where he goes is to just plant a GPS tracker on his car or motorbike.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Airborne11b

I did exactly what you want to do about hiring a PI there in the Philippines. I found out the PI was more of a crook then she was there. So, I eventually dropped both of them. that was 5 years ago. I was dumb enough to send him money in advance. Listen to most on here about how crooked it is there with the girls and PI's/

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry guys... for all your hard work with Mashulka25 is a total fraud and an advertiser from New South Wales Australia and has been warned before for advertising and Surprisingly, this Investigator private eye company is from Australia also.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Don't paint all Ausies with the same brush, most of us are genuine but have lowlifes no different PH. Other countries for that matter, no getting away from that sh*te.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tiz said:


> Yes. I agree with Manitoba.
> 
> Save your money and just kick him to the curb.
> 
> If you really need evidence, then probably the cheapest way of tracking where he goes is to just plant a GPS tracker on his car or motorbike.


If you know his phone passwords you can always use the find my phone tracking, both Android and iPhone have this capability.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Don't paint all Ausies with the same brush, most of us are genuine but have lowlifes no different PH. Other countries for that matter, no getting away from that sh*te.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Another thing you should NEVER do with an Aussie is to try to out drink him.

Tried that with 4 Aussies and 2 Kiwis. I lost


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Sorry guys... for all your hard work with Mashulka25 is a total fraud and an advertiser from New South Wales Australia and has been warned before for advertising and Surprisingly, this Investigator private eye company is from Australia also.


Well spotted Mark. As we see and know all countries are tarred to greater and lesser degrees whether it comes from advertising or outright scams/spam. Due diligence no matter the country. The gullible get caught out most times.
Back to my earlier submission. Save money especially in PH. and confront the problem post haste.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Another thing you should NEVER do with an Aussie is to try to out drink him.
> 
> Tried that with 4 Aussies and 2 Kiwis. I lost


I do hope to have a drink or three with you one day Rick but it won't be a match, social and chewing the fat.
Interesting input though. Enjoy your travels.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Asian Spirit said:


> Welcome Airborne,
> 
> With the Philippines being what it is, it would be near impossible to find someone or an agency that will not just take your money and as such it is very ill advised to try.
> 
> ...



Damn.. you know things are 8-Up when you need a PI on some woman just to have a relationship with. But cover your 6.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I would never get involved with a girl that has siblings or parents still living. I know some say that is a cold-hearted person but I learned from the past. Must find a lady that is alone and has no one to take care of there. This way no one is in the picture.

Art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

You have got some great advice from people far more knowledgeable than me about all things Philippines. So all I will say is that if you are thinking about hiring a detective to scope out your woman or arrive unannounced to check out whats going on - drop this and head for the hills. Eject eject eject. 

There are nice gals out there - I had to go wade through the "I didn't get paid" & "Need Wi-Fi" girls on the dating site until I came upon the awesome gf I have now....and this was 6 years ago. They are out there but do not let their hotness make you blind. Good luck!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

If there is a scenario where one who is sending money to their GF should think about having a PI check up on their GF that time is now.

I see it in the Expat area where I live and in other areas I have visited with a high Expat area. Many have not seen their Foreigner BF in over a year, most claim they are bored, found a local BF or another foreigner, some are back in the bars but their original BF foreigner keeps sending them cash unaware about their activities..

I lost friendships in the past by sharing information on cheating GF's, never again, let a PI tell them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I would never get involved with a girl that has siblings or parents still living. I know some say that is a cold-hearted person but I learned from the past. Must find a lady that is alone and has no one to take care of there. This way no one is in the picture.
> 
> Art


Even the neighbors, could be considered family, actually they are like a gang, and don't forget they have life long relationships with friends, it's very difficult to escape the culture here Art, they always find ways to take care of others on our dime.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

PIUK said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you considered hiring a private investigator based in another country? Many agencies offer global service.  (removed private investigator link)


Perhaps if this is your company or an affiliate of yours? There is a classified sections to sell your or your mates wares.
Sad you found your way here perhaps inadvertently.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I would never get involved with a girl that has siblings or parents still living.


A valuable lesson not easily learned.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> I would never get involved with a girl that has siblings or parents still living. I know some say that is a cold-hearted person but I learned from the past. Must find a lady that is alone and has no one to take care of there. This way no one is in the picture.
> 
> Art


Hear your pain from previous experiences art, been there also, but I will ask simply? Where are you going to find a Pinay that has no family, commitments or a life that doesn't suit your needs. Selfish maybe, smart too but a very limited market. As for PI's? If you think you need a private investigator? Groan, walk away and save your hard earn't bucks,,,, the seeds are already sown and will grow far beyond ever reaping any fruit. I think I said something along these lines in other submissions.

I also offered my opinion in other threads both here and other sites that Boundaries must be set from day one or very shortly after. No I am not an ATM, I worked my derriere off all my life and will not support your family and yes friends in any way, shape or form.
Relinquishing even small amounts of money there after gets the downward spiral going.

As said if you think you need a private investigator that may well end up in bed with your betrothed because she is hot?
Reality should win the day with no sordid investigations.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> A valuable lesson not easily learned.


My better half has 5,000 relatives, exaggeration but,,,, Mum, Dad, Brother and 3 sisters, Aunties and uncles x 8???? maybe 10. 12 nieces and nephews, 40 plus cousins and their siblings,,,, then the immediate friends, hundreds. One simply say no.
A lesson easily learnt especially if they have been burnt once or thrice.

Only an observation but if you are thinking of finding/engaging a Private investigator? Insecurities? Trust? Tsimis? Walk away and do it quickly.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

PIUK said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you considered hiring a private investigator based in another country? Many agencies offer global service.


The person you are messaging I haven't heard from them in a long time and this thread is from 2015, he's one of those one post wonders/drive by poster.


----------

